# Nerdy dirty sexyness!



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I am more geeky than nerdy. OP most likely treating them as the same I guess. I prefer nerdy and geeky girls. It's much easier for me to relate to them even if they are more hardcore geeks and nerds then I am. Unfortunately it's hard to find these type of girls around here.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

*appears in her She-hulk costume carrying her Doctor Who and Battlestar Galactica memorabilia, stakes down sign reading "You must be this nerdy to ride this ride* 

:tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

omg^ you like BSG? *best thread ever*

anyway

Every healthy relationship needs a zombie apocalypse plan.

Remember people, blunt weapons are the way to go. A katana won't stop someone dead in their tracks like a bat to the face!
It's also a good thing to have elderly people and small children in your party so if you get cornered you have something to throw at the wall of zombies to make your escape. mmhmm.

Zombies are the coolest. A super dorky part of me secretly wishes there'd be a zombie outbreak just so I could put a plan into action *shame*


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> *appears in her She-hulk costume carrying her Doctor Who and Battlestar Galactica memorabilia, stakes down sign reading "You must be this nerdy to ride this ride*
> 
> :tongue:


How nerdy do I have to be to at least watch? *stares awkwardly* XD

B3 *fixes glasses*

I love Cube, have every episode of ST:TNG, own issue 1-15 of Gen 13 (they got to be somewhere) and can probably beat everyone on this forum on pretty much any fighting game (I'm not kidding, I _will_! I just called out all of PerC).

...

Hope I'm not ~too~ tall.

I'm not geeky enough though really, I bounce from too many things at once to be obsessed over any one thing like some can. I'm jealous of the rapid fandom some people have. It's sexy.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I found and collected/married a nerdy woman. In fact, we are so nerdy together that we talk our own nerdy language on the weekends. The kids do it also and it's hillarious because we all know what we are talking about but everyone else is confused. I told my boss that his situation really lacked air pressure, and he had to think about it for a second before laughing.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Inverse said:


> What if she says her preferred weapon in the zombie apocalypse is a katana? (lol, too obscure)


LOL awesome. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I think I am more geeky than nerdy. OP most likely treating them as the same I guess. I prefer nerdy and geeky girls. It's much easier for me to relate to them even if they are more hardcore geeks and nerds then I am. Unfortunately it's hard to find these type of girls around here.


Really like what the heck is the difference these days? I prefer the word nerdy over geeky that's it. I'm mean tell me someone what's the difference? And I don't mean stereotypes I mean real live people.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I have never dated anyone as nerdy as me....it's sad really. Most pretend to be nerdy but in the end I find out....they fail.


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

Problem is, people are "nerdy" and "geeky" in incredibly different ways. Some are science nerds, some are video game nerds, some are internet meme nerds, some are sci fi tv nerds. I think it's more than just finding someone who is geeky, it's finding someone who is a similar geeky to yourself.

I hate zombies and science. But if you want to talk BSG, Star Trek, and Star Wars with me, I got more than enough to say. I'd also be pretty upset if you like WoW more than the original Warcraft games. If you're not willing to get drunk and try to play the original Mario Bros on my original Nintendo, I'd also be pretty sad.

Also I find it sort of sad that people try to out-nerd each other. Who the hell cares? Be honest and passionate about what you ARE nerdy about and don't be a poser and try to fake the rest of the nerdy lore. It's very unsexy.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Every healthy relationship needs a zombie apocalypse plan.
> 
> Remember people, blunt weapons are the way to go. A katana won't stop someone dead in their tracks like a bat to the face!
> It's also a good thing to have elderly people and small children in your party so if you get cornered you have something to throw at the wall of zombies to make your escape. mmhmm.
> ...


Fact. You should go over your plan with your family as well, so they know what to expect when the outbreak occurs. I have mine in a binder on my dresser. It comes with me whenever I move, and I fix it accordingly. 

Another Fact: Worst weapon EVER is a gun. Unless you're the worlds greatest shot, your probablity of getting the zombie's brain before it gets yours is slim. Chainsaws are okay, Hockey sticks are better, and huge bats are best. (I sleep with one under my bed. It's a blue metal softball bat.)

Third fact: If your loved one/beloved pet/ dear old grandmama gets bitten, DON'T sit there and think, "well maybe she/he/it/they will be the exception. They won't. Which you'll realize once they start eating you. Just do everyone a favor and beat them to death before that happens.

Remember, preparedness is key, and knowing who isn't prepared so you can use them as a distraction is ALSO key. If your neighbors aren't ready with a weapon when you're in a group, leave 'em behind so the Zombies are distracted. They don't run very well anyways. More of a lurch.

Extra material to research: _World War Z_, by Max Brooks _The Zombie Survival Guide_, also by Max Brooks, _Brains: A Zombie Memoir_ by Robin Becker, and _Shawn of the Dead_ 

This is a public broadcast message, brought to you courtesy of Limelight3...It WILL happen...Be ready.



:crazy:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Really like what the heck is the difference these days? I prefer the word nerdy over geeky that's it. I'm mean tell me someone what's the difference? And I don't mean stereotypes I mean real live people.


Tell you the truth not sure. I have been called both. I prefer being called a geek more then a nerd. I could also be wrong. I could be just a plain worthless loser instead of a geek. I seriously don't have much of a clue how people view me on the scale of life or even where I actually belong.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Tell you the truth not sure. I have been called both. I prefer being called a geek more then a nerd. I could also be wrong. I could be just a plain worthless loser instead of a geek. I seriously don't have much of a clue how people view me on the scale of life or even where I actually belong.


I think that they are the same thing. You prefer geek. I prefer nerd. That's about it.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Inverse said:


> How nerdy do I have to be to at least watch? *stares awkwardly* XD
> 
> B3 *fixes glasses*
> 
> ...


Gahh no *covers eyes*


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

TheCountess said:


> Problem is, people are "nerdy" and "geeky" in incredibly different ways. Some are science nerds, some are video game nerds, some are internet meme nerds, some are sci fi tv nerds. I think it's more than just finding someone who is geeky, it's finding someone who is a similar geeky to yourself.
> 
> I hate zombies and science. But if you want to talk BSG, Star Trek, and Star Wars with me, I got more than enough to say. I'd also be pretty upset if you like WoW more than the original Warcraft games. If you're not willing to get drunk and try to play the original Mario Bros on my original Nintendo, I'd also be pretty sad.
> 
> Also I find it sort of sad that people try to out-nerd each other. Who the hell cares? Be honest and passionate about what you ARE nerdy about and don't be a poser and try to fake the rest of the nerdy lore. It's very unsexy.


Man you are picky! Blah......


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

TheCountess said:


> Also I find it sort of sad that people try to out-nerd each other. Who the hell cares? Be honest and passionate about what you ARE nerdy about and don't be a poser and try to fake the rest of the nerdy lore. It's very unsexy.


Also, nerd competitions are the bomb! You are missing out!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

limelight3 said:


> Another Fact: Worst weapon EVER is a gun. Unless you're the worlds greatest shot, your probablity of getting the zombie's brain before it gets yours is slim. Chainsaws are okay, Hockey sticks are better, and huge bats are best. (I sleep with one under my bed. It's a blue metal softball bat.)
> 
> Third fact: If your loved one/beloved pet/ dear old grandmama gets bitten, DON'T sit there and think, "well maybe she/he/it/they will be the exception. They won't. Which you'll realize once they start eating you. Just do everyone a favor and beat them to death before that happens.
> 
> ...


- Guns need ammo. Most people would do more harm than good with it probably. But remember, a gun is still intimidating, you may not be able to fight the zombie horde with it, but you'll be able to protect yourselves from other people (because lets face it, when the world goes into zombie apocalypse it'll be free for all). Heck, you might even be able to bully people into giving you their food.

Chainsaws... I dunno, They have a lot of kickback. And I don't think they have enough stopping power. Go the way of the traditional lumberjack and pick up an axe instead.

- I still think it's best to euthanize family members the traditional way, with a pillow. Always bring a pillow.

- Sources not to follow: Dawn of the Dead (2004). Who thought "hey, let's go barricade ourselves in the mall, surrounded by windows, with more entrances than we can watch!"


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Gahh no *covers eyes*


See? Everyone has a particular brand of geekdom. I don't consider myself partial to any of it. It's all the same to me. <3 Judging is not something geeks should do, but I really have noticed an extreme amount of them doing just that... it's like some of them forgot their roots. Yet also forgot they never had any. Their roots haven't been designed yet.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Inverse said:


> See? Everyone has a particular brand of geekdom. I don't consider myself partial to any of it. It's all the same to me. <3 Judging is not something geeks should do, but I really have noticed an extreme amount of them doing just that... it's like some of them forgot their roots. Yet also forgot they never had any. Their roots haven't been designed yet.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I used to try and suppress my nerd, hiding my interests in starwars, lotr, dragon ball z etc. etc. for fear of being laughed at once..

Life certainly became a little more fun when I started playing it up. It also brings the other closet nerds out of hiding, because you can be awesome *and* a nerd.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> It also brings the other closet nerds out of hiding, because you can be awesome *and* a nerd.


You are implying that being a nerd, isn't in fact, awesome.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha It's not! I have two Perc pages open. No wonder I couldn't find those. Pay no mind.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Onto a nerdier topic:
> Personality Cafe Steam group anyone?


Count me in!  Anyone up for some gaming? I'm not particularly good at L4D (though I have both games), but I'm a kickass Medic at TF2.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

we're all split up over the world, so it'd be hard to all get on the same team with a decent ping, could be a fun little social group though 

I'm a pretty decent solly, scout and spy  (and demo, and pyro, and heavy, and engineer, medic also) And sometimes sniper. Yep, I'm awesome.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, it's not _impossible_.  But yesh, someone should make a group. ^^

I'm an okay pyro and demo, but medic is my speciality. roud:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought the orange box a looong time ago and stil haven't played TF2. /facepalm

I was a pretty good engy back in the day, but I hear there are no EMPs. :sad: And I'm totally down with this PerC Steam group idea. Video games bringing the world together. I love it!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Do no PerC members have Xbox LIVE?


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

oh dude L4NkYb, you never played tf2 back when you got orange box? whats wrong with you!

Unfortunately the game's gone a little silly with all their 'class updates'. Who would've thought a sandwich could replace a gun, a can of drink another guy, The demoman trades out his sticky launcher and iconic bottle for a sword and shield, and the sniper gets a jar of piss to replace a SMG and bow to replace rifle  I'm just surprised you didn't get stuck into tf2 straight after episode 2 and portal 

Also down again with steam group idea to keep this rolling. Would be good to have it roll into the hands of a J. Failing that, let it simmer a few days and we'll pick who of us wants to be admin etc and then do it on the day 
Get an emergency J in here now! Stat!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Fine I'll ask again! What is steam!?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

It game management software. The biggest thing I use it for is it has a store with some ridiculous deals during the holidays. I bought ME1 for $5 last Christmas. There all sorts of community stuff as well, and a lot of stuff I don't actually use. It's also nice to be able to log on to your steam account and play with your play stats on someone else's computer if you have to borrow one for w/e reason. RE sounds like he knows more about and can give you a better explanation though.

Sorry DarkestHour, I don't even have an Xbox. I have a Wii (don't shoot)


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Fine I'll ask again! What is steam!?


You know the fumes that emerge when boiling an egg .
Seriously tho it is a digital distribution software


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Steam is a digital distribution platform. People log into steam, which opens a new window, with all the controls to view what games/media you have on steam or to go community pages (such as a steam group) or view the Steam Store. 

Games owned in steam are often updated through Steam itself, so you'll pretty much get an update every time a game update is released. You log into steam to play your games. 

Steam Also possesses a server list, for people to join a server from in order to play. And a Friends list, which allows you to chat and/or play the game with your friend whatever server he's (I say he, because girls on the internet is a myth) on. And an in game overlay, so you can bring up all the friends you're talking to in chat boxes, the steam store or *gasp* a web browser window (if I was trying to sell this to you I'd say :so you can read the personalitycafe forums in game, when you die, which is inevitably going to happen)

The Store allows you to make CC purchases of games/extensions which are then tied to your steam account and available for download. 

Sure, it's DRM of a kind, but there's enough good things to make it worthwhile, and it's less intrustive >>


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Steam = awesomeness.  Very easy to navigate, you can add non-Steam games to your lists and launch them with just one click. 'Tis cool.

And yes, we need a J here... Though I think enough Ps could manage it.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Lullaby said:


> Steam = awesomeness.  Very easy to navigate, you can add non-Steam games to your lists and launch them with just one click. 'Tis cool.
> 
> And yes, we need a J here... Though I think enough Ps could manage it.


What does P Vs J have to do with steam?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I think they're looking for someone more organized to lead us. Too many Ps and things could get chaotic.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> I think they're looking for someone more organized to lead us. Too many Ps and things could get chaotic.


Oh, I see.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Somewhat more on (the original topic) has anyone ever read Sluggy Freelance?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> Somewhat more on (the original topic) has anyone ever read Sluggy Freelance?


Nope what's that?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

An online comic, and possibly as nerdy as they come. At least among comics with plots. The ladies there are...pretty. It's kind of hard (giggle) without a common frame of reference though.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> An online comic, and possibly as nerdy as they come. At least among comics with plots. The ladies there are...pretty. It's kind of hard (giggle) without a common frame of reference though.


Post link!


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd start from the beginning. There's a lot of comics in there though. And Oasis is the one the brings the real sexy. Not that I mind Gwen or Zoe.

Sluggy Freelance - Comic for 08/10/10


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Personaly i just go: 00110011101010110101. If she does not slap me, we may have a chance.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

I would think if she actually slapped you, she would be that much more appealing since she understood exactly what you said. <3


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I wouldn't call myself a "nerd" but I am pretty nerdy. I've been on the computer and playing games since I was like 3 or 4 but I'm not computer savy. (Games ranging from WoW to Counterstrike). I read Japanese, Korean, and some Chinese comics as well as some American. I used to collect pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh cards. I'm pretty awesome at LARPing...

... I'm not a nerd! Honest! :shocked: Not *really* anyways...

I do find some nerdy girls attractive and easier to approach because we're more likely to have similar general interests and they're easier to talk to. :crazy:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Outcode said:


> I wouldn't call myself a "nerd" but I am pretty nerdy. I've been on the computer and playing games since I was like 3 or 4 but I'm not computer savy. (Games ranging from WoW to Counterstrike). I read Japanese, Korean, and some Chinese comics as well as some American. I used to collect pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh cards. I'm pretty awesome at LARPing...
> 
> ... I'm not a nerd! Honest! :shocked: Not *really* anyways...
> 
> I do find some nerdy girls attractive and easier to approach because we're more likely to have similar general interests and they're easier to talk to. :crazy:


You're not a nerd; you're a geek. :wink:


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there something wrong with geeks?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Isildin said:


> Is there something wrong with geeks?


No, geeks, nerds, and dorks are all equally adorable. <3


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

inFiNiTe said:


> No, geeks, nerds, and dorks are all equally adorable. <3


There should be more girls like you where i live


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

There probably are. You would be surprised. But you and them being geeks means less outside time, which means less chance of meeting eachother on the street.
Fact is, our generation(s) is/are a lot more into computers and the likes.


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

My current town is 75% elderly people, and 24% white trash young people,
Im moving to a student-city soon though, theres bound to be lots og cute geeky girls!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Or a lot of geeky guys thinking the same thing.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh I never quite understood the clear distinction most of the "nerds" or "geeks" I know are one in the same. It's a trite thing to divide the time, ya know? One is as delicious as the other usually


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

What one do pocket protectors come under?


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Umm under what a waste of money >_>


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Personaly i just go: 00110011101010110101. If she does not slap me, we may have a chance.


Oh, baby. Show me you're that big nerdy man! MAKE NERDY SEX TO ME! I'll be Princess Leia and you be Han Solo!!!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

woah woah! you can't do starwars roleplaying without me! 

man... disappointing


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> woah woah! you can't do starwars roleplaying without me!
> 
> man... disappointing


You can be the back up storm trooper. After Mrscientist and I do our thing! That way I can be selfish and have twice the fun. *Wink wink*

Now bend over!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

on second thought I'm probably busy that night D:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> on second thought I'm probably busy that night D:


Oh, no! My storm trooper won't be joining us. Oh, darn. Snap. What ever shall I do?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> on second thought I'm probably busy that night D:


psh yeah, cuz you and I are going to do our own little roleplay, and I'm pretty sure we could outdo them. :crazy: With our Star Wars knowledge combined, we aren't limited to Leia and Han....oh the possibilities.....Luke and Mara, Jaina and Zekk, Jacen and Tenel Ka, Revan and Bastila... etc. :wink:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

God I love it when you talk nerdy.

Revan and Bastila please


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Isildin said:


> Isn't moving around carefully usually called sneaking?
> Wouldn't that startle most people all the more when they finally see you?


hmm....good point. Okay, never mind. Ignore the previous post. :tongue: Creeping is ill-advised when it comes to girls. If you find a girl that enjoys creepers....RUN.:wink:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

But how do you walk up to girl with chloroform and get her to take it without sneak? 

I is confuse.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

We had a nerd party today. xD Watched Star Wars ep 1&2 and ate popcorn all day. Doing the same tomorrow. :crazy:


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> But how do you walk up to girl with chloroform and get her to take it without sneak?
> 
> I is confuse.


psh. Chloroforming isn't sneaking, it's sneak _attacking_. Everyone knows that. If you just plain sneaked, how would you get it over her mouth? 

Also, it's possible to lure the girl to a place and then sneak attack. You don't have to sneak and follow her. Get creative here! :laughing:


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone said sneak attack?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I use magic missile!! I shoot it at the darkness!!


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> I use magic missile!! I shoot it at the darkness!!


You hit and do 5 damage, you just killed the darkness!


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

That's why Rogue is my favourite class. xD SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

limelight3 said:


> psh. Chloroforming isn't sneaking, it's sneak _attacking_. Everyone knows that. If you just plain sneaked, how would you get it over her mouth?
> 
> Also, it's possible to lure the girl to a place and then sneak attack. You don't have to sneak and follow her. Get creative here! :laughing:


Sorry, clearly I don't have as much experience at abducting people.

So what approach would work best on you?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Sorry, clearly I don't have as much experience at abducting people.
> 
> So what approach would work best on you?


uh yeah. Clearly. :tongue:

hmmm....I'm not sure. I've never been abducted, so I couldn't say for sure. You'll just have to play it by ear. Sorry.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

"want to see the inside of my spaceship?" / (suspiciously large van with tinted windows).

Hows that for a lure?

I'd make such a bad pedophile.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not so sure about that >_>


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> "want to see the inside of my spaceship?" / (suspiciously large van with tinted windows).
> 
> Hows that for a lure?
> 
> I'd make such a bad pedophile.


Can you say creeper?


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

This isn't the compliments thread!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> This isn't the compliments thread!


Brilliant deductive reasoning skills! It's not like I made this thread or anything!? And for being so brilliant you sure can be dense cause that wasn't a compliment.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

It's not easy to come up with a non creepy abduction plan y'know.

Also, harsh words make me sad :frustrating:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> It's not easy to come up with a non creepy abduction plan y'know.
> 
> Also, harsh words make me sad :frustrating:


Well if you would stop being a sarcastic jerk I wouldn't say such things. Chill.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

inFiNiTe said:


> You're not a nerd; you're a geek. :wink:


Why do you say that? :tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Well if you would stop being a sarcastic jerk I wouldn't say such things. Chill.


I'm a little confused, I still don't know where this is coming from. Obviously it wasn't a compliment, although I saw it more in a 'would be if i was trying to be a pedophile' warped sense of humour way. 

Then you called me dense and sarcastic. I'm confused! I don't even know what I'm being attacked here for.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> I'm a little confused, I still don't know where this is coming from. Obviously it wasn't a compliment, although I saw it more in a 'would be if i was trying to be a pedophile' warped sense of humour way.
> 
> Then you called me dense and sarcastic. I'm confused! I don't even know what I'm being attacked here for.


I could be wrong but you seem to be rude sometimes when you don't mean to or realize it.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

woah! I disappear for a day, and all of sudden there's all these harsh words and people just being down on each other, man. Man, you can't let the MAN get you down. If we turn on each other, than the world turns on itself, man. Let's lose the hate and find the harmony. We need to chillax, man, and like, see the inner calm. Feng Shui and all that. * tosses flowers in the air while lighting incense and then sitting in the lotus position on a floor cushion* Let us sing: "What the world...needs now...is love...sweet love..."

..........sorry. Channeling my inner hippie. :laughing: Seriously though. "Boy boy crazy boy, get cool boy!" or....hmm...."If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." I hate that quote. My mom used to tell me that all the tim-OH MY GOD. I' just turned into my mother...AHHHH!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought this was a fun and games thread? Don't take anything I have to say seriously in this area of the forums. 

I thought it was clearly a joke when I said "this isn't the compliments thread!", in response to the well deserved creeper comment, then got chewed out about it. As for that 'sarcasm' that was just trying to steer away from an argument with a few light comments. 
You're interpreting everything I say in the wrong way!

edit: hi limelight, hows life?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

All I have to say on this subject is I have my flashlight and plenty of batteries for several days. No grues will get this guy, oh no.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Can nerdiness be sexy? Sometimes. Intelligence and competency are both sexy but that's not the same as nerdiness. My opinions on this have changed over time. 5 years ago I would have enthusiastically identified myself as a nerd. Today, I think alot of people who do that are really shallow and one-dimensional, like they have few interests outside their nerd niche. I'd say I'm a "quasi-nerd" I guess.

I've also noticed there's a distinction between NT nerds and NF nerds. The NT ones are more interested in science fiction and computer programming in school, the NF ones are more interested in Harry Potter and theatre/drama in school. Over course, there are overlaps and also some things they both love (i.e. anime). I'm much more biased towards the NF nerds for obvious reasons.

Also, how about Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World? Ms. Ramona Flowers would qualify as a nerdette heartthrob, right?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Stars said:


> Can nerdiness be sexy? Sometimes. Intelligence and competency are both sexy but that's not the same as nerdiness. My opinions on this have changed over time. 5 years ago I would have enthusiastically identified myself as a nerd. Today, I think alot of people who do that are really shallow and one-dimensional, like they have few interests outside their nerd niche. I'd say I'm a "quasi-nerd" I guess.
> 
> I've also noticed there's a distinction between NT nerds and NF nerds. The NT ones are more interested in science fiction and computer programming in school, the NF ones are more interested in Harry Potter and theatre/drama in school. Over course, there are overlaps and also some things they both love (i.e. anime). I'm much more biased towards the NF nerds for obvious reasons.
> 
> Also, how about Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World? Ms. Ramona Flowers would qualify as a nerdette heartthrob, right?


Ehh I disagree with most of that. But it doesn't matter, that's what you believe. But nerds are hot either way you look at it.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hummm damn. God knows i do.
I always like, or most times, the nerdiest people I know.
I mean, I love all those things too. Specially those arty nerds.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh its a fun smex thread as the kids say. nerds=smex


----------



## Cobicobe (Jul 11, 2010)

I've never had someone talk nerdy to me..hmm. That might be interesting, but I'm not sure if that would be a turn on or not?


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

As I've said before, I think intelligence is SEXY! Therefore, I find nerdy girls sexy if they can hold deep conversations. I also think that since I'm a bit nerdy, I feel freer to be myself around a nerdy girl.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Cobicobe said:


> I've never had someone talk nerdy to me..hmm. That might be interesting, but I'm not sure if that would be a turn on or not?


It depends. Do you find the curvature of space-time sexy?


----------



## Vonlenska (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not very nerdy I don't think...I'm no good at video games and the only one I've really played is Pokemon. I like intelligence though!


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Time and Relative Dimensions in Space are sexy (let's see if anyone gets the reference)

And you don't have to like video games to be a nerd, but it makes you sexier if you do. >_>

IN fact a lot of people that play video games aren't nerds here's a demonstation for my uncoming youtube sketch show(hopefully): 

ME: So you like games?
Douche: Hellz yea I do but none of that wii shit. I'm all in my xbox shit
Me:What games do you have?
Douche: Madden *gets really pumped*
Me:....and?
Douche: Halo and gears of war YEAAAAAAAA *a bit too pumped*
Me:....and?
Douche:....why would I play anthing else....geek?
Me:....*walks away, comes back with a sharped Nintendo 64 controller stabs him in the face* JUST BECAUSE YOU PLAY HALO DOESN'T MAKE YOU A GAMER YOU MOTHER FUCKER. *Insert Battle cry here*


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Nothing turns me on more than a girl that knows how to use a portal gun.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Time and Relative Dimensions in Space are sexy (let's see if anyone gets the reference)


Umm the TARDIS. Heck yeah! (It's my lil sisters ringtone. The noise it makes, anyways :tongue Huzzah for Dr. Who. :laughing:

I love that geeks/nerds will be nerds/geeks for their whole life. I'm wearing my old school Batman shirt and I had an eye appointment today. The optometrist and I spent 30 minutes talking about the old school comics and the original movies and the remade ones. It was awesome. He parted with the advice of "Live long and prosper". Coolest Optometrist EVER. :crazy: Made my day.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Nothing turns me on more than a girl that knows how to use a portal gun.


Mostly because they often bring cake as well.

I heart Rose Tyler. If someone is an old school who fan, could they tell me what a good one to start with is. (Yeah that one got away from me a bit.)


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> Mostly because they often bring cake as well.
> 
> I heart Rose Tyler. If someone is an old school who fan, could they tell me what a good one to start with is. (Yeah that one got away from me a bit.)


The cake is a lie! :laughing: still need to play that game.
Tom Baker as Dr Who was good. He played Dr. who the longest I think. I am still exploring a lot of the old Dr Who's. I got into the new ones and decided to look into the older ones.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

And i thought i was a geek. Turn around and prepare for an epic weggie!
Finally a place where i'm the cool kid. Self declared, but no matter.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Aha, how wrong you are, for in this dimension, it's cool to be a nerd.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I concur with Rogue....you have become an outlander....outlander 

Shall we commence with the tar and feathering >_>


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Personaly i just go: 00110011101010110101. If she does not slap me, we may have a chance.


Malformed binary. Not divisible by eight.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> Malformed binary. Not divisible by eight.


hahaha I thought the same thing, but I just wasn't going to say anything, :laughing:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Perhaps it was a pun.

Girl: Hey baby. So where do you want to go for dinner tonight?
mr s: I dunno, I'm not that hungry.
Girl: Well how much do you think you can eat?
mr s: About two and half bytes.
</corny>


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

> Shall we commence with the tar and feathering >_>


Sign me up! Sounds extra fun. Do i need to bring my own feathers?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> Perhaps it was a pun.
> 
> Girl: Hey baby. So where do you want to go for dinner tonight?
> mr s: I dunno, I'm not that hungry.
> ...



that made me think of this:
xkcd: No Pun Intended

Huzzah XKCD!!! :crazy:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

The thing I always remember from xkcd is my dating age range. (Age/2) +7 for the lower bound and (Age - 7)*2 for the upper. Ok, so technically the "upper bound" is the oldest age someone can be to not rob the cradle by dating you.

Mine is 19 - 36. (If anyone's interested :tongue In a month, it'll be 20 - 38.

xkcd: Dating Pools


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> The thing I always remember from xkcd is my dating age range. (Age/2) +7 for the lower bound and (Age - 7)*2 for the upper. Ok, so technically the "upper bound" is the oldest age someone can be to not rob the cradle by dating you.
> 
> Mine is 19 - 36. (If anyone's interested :tongue In a month, it'll be 20 - 38.
> 
> xkcd: Dating Pools



haha. Mine is 17-26. It's so nice to have good guidelines on acceptable ages. 

x/2+7=19
x/2=12
x=24!

hahah I just solved your age. (and yes, I could and did do it in my head....but I liked the way it looked typed out. hooray algebra.) :tongue:


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> hahaha I thought the same thing, but I just wasn't going to say anything, :laughing:


Malformed binary does my head in.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> haha. Mine is 17-26. It's so nice to have good guidelines on acceptable ages.
> 
> x/2+7=19
> x/2=12
> ...


Lol, I'm actually 25. I've had to recalculate it a few times, so I tend to forget where I am.:crazy:

EDIT: Also, you should always show your work. :tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

that really is the most useful equation in life


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> that really is the most useful equation in life


False RE. *THIS* is the most important. :tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

that's just common knowledge!


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I know this is improper (the true math nerds will see it immediately or already know), but I'm going to post it anyway.

a = b + c
a - (b + c) = 0
(a - (b + c))/(a - (b + c)) = 0/(a - (b + c))
1 = 0


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

(a - (b + c)) = 0. You can't divide by zero.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

congratulations, you made me feel out of my depth in a nerd thread >>


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

It's always nice to know I can make people feel insignificant. Seriously though, don't worry if you didn't get it. Your nerdiness is not entirely dependent on your memorization of incorrect proofs.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> False RE. *THIS* is the most important. :tongue:


I make my own money thank you. I don't need a boy.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh c'mon. You know you snorted a little bit. Even if it was only mentally. I make my own money too...I still thought this was funny. :laughing:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> oh c'mon. You know you snorted a little bit. Even if it was only mentally. I make my own money too...I still thought this was funny. :laughing:


Hahah no there was no snorting. Sorry.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Someday, I hope to find a girl that will know how to fix her own computer. One who will not judge me when I pull out a sonic screwdriver in a random situation, but will in fact join in the general silliness of it.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> Someday, I hope to find a girl that will know how to fix her own computer. One who will not judge me when I pull out a sonic screwdriver in a random situation, but will in fact join in the general silliness of it.


I plan on keeping the fact that I am a computer technician (private practice not professional yet or ever) a secret. I swear it's bad enough to feel like my friend call every other week to fix either his computer or one of his family members computer.:laughing: 
Also I could use one of those sonic screwdrivers if you know where to find them. Or are they only permitted to time lords


----------



## KiloBravo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Farscape was the shit !*



ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Do you like it when someone talks nerdy to you? I am a huge nerd. I can quote every stargate episode and if you're lucky I can tell you the episode name and season, how bout them apples? I think it's a Huge turn on when guys are nerdy, because we can speak the same llanguage (no I don't mean klingon however I do speak a bit of ancient, goul'd and some nabari, Nuianon quaties ik abdamu). Girls do you also find this appealing? Guys, do you find nerdy gils appealing?
> 
> Also, just because I can.
> 
> ...


ZOMG Farscape was so kick ass ! If I ever met a chick that was hella in to that show it would be over. I would be like lets get all of the DVDs and shack up!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm horrible at being a nerd. I try, but I just can't pull it off. Nothing is sexier than a linguist nerd though. :blushed:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a total music nerd. Sometimes I can't even go to bed because there's stuff to listen to. Or I have a need to listen to several tracks at once. And I geek out about music, especially an awesome breakdown or rip your face off riff or some super awesome mellow atmospheric kind of awesome. 

Music gets me off. I'd make love to it if I could.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I know this is old news, but Steam...

No I didn't make a group, but my steam name is TheLankyBard[TTC]. Feel free to add me. Even if we don't own the same games, we can always play Alien Swarm together or something.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I plan on keeping the fact that I am a computer technician (private practice not professional yet or ever) a secret. I swear it's bad enough to feel like my friend call every other week to fix either his computer or one of his family members computer.:laughing:
> Also I could use one of those sonic screwdrivers if you know where to find them. Or are they only permitted to time lords


You could always get this one from Entertainment Earth. Not quite as useful as the real thing, but it actually has screwdriver heads. And it's sonic.

Should be suitable for humans roud:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

KiloBravo said:


> ZOMG Farscape was so kick ass ! If I ever met a chick that was hella in to that show it would be over. I would be like lets get all of the DVDs and shack up!


Haha I have all of the DVD's! 

We should shack up.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Guys, do you find nerdy gils appealing?


Nerdy Women get my vote! :tongue:

Anyone that can pull off sexy without "dressing the part" gets an "A" in my book.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

*gets out shovel and prepares to resurrect old thread*

I'd just like to say, I like glasses. The way they make girls look nerdy is cute :3


----------



## Noznin (Sep 19, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Do no PerC members have Xbox LIVE?


Ive got it, my tag is the same as my user name here.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

"Hi I'm George lucas and I've just found a new novelty to further distance starwars as it is now from it's starting point that everyone loved.
After I re-release the series for the 5th time, in 3D, I'm also going to digitally replace the backgrounds and actors from the originals.
Then I'm going to add in never before seen 'romantic' dialogue and a new CG character to sell more pencil cases to the younger demographic. 
I'm also thinking of changing the classic starwars soundtrack to something with a bit more of an urban hip hop vibe because that's what the kids listen to these days.
My friend Mr. Spielberg also gave me the excellent idea of digitally removing blaster rifles and replacing them with hand held radios. 
I'll also add in a 10 second freeze between greedo and han solo's just so there's no argument that han solo shot second. Please support these future releases"


----------



## Qadosh (Jun 14, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> And if she can't rocketjump... well then she's hopeless.


RJ or GTFO IMO.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

Qadosh, your avatar is my hero. Also, nerdy girls are the bestest.


----------



## Calypso (Jun 2, 2010)

nomenclature said:


> i. Love. Nerds. (clearly). <3
> 
> hey, baby. If i could be an enzyme, i'd be helicase so i could unzip your genes/jeans.
> 
> ...




hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a secret (or maybe not-so-secret) love for nerdy guys. Especially if they're shy-- it becomes my personal goal to get them out of their shells so that they'll share all of their awesome geeky knowledge with me. I'd actually consider myself to be pretty nerdy as well, but you'd never guess it by looking at me, so it's fun to whip out my inner nerdiness at unexpected times and have guys be like... "wha?! where did that come from?"

I think that's why I was so infatuated with this INTJ guy this summer-- he had absolutely no clue socially that it's not okay to drone on about random physics tidbits or the latest development in so-and-so, and most people would just roll their eyes and go "uh huh, uh huh, uh huh," while I was one of the few people who would always appreciate the knowledge he shared. I always told my friends I wanted to have sex with his mind. Haha, oh lordy.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, me and my wife are huge nerds who get off laughing about nerdy jokes and whatnot.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I get scolded by my friend when ever talking or acting nerdy when he forces me to go to the bars with him. Nerdyness isn't very welcomed in my living area it seems.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I have a secret (or maybe not-so-secret) love for nerdy guys. Especially if they're shy-- it becomes my personal goal to get them out of their shells so that they'll share all of their awesome geeky knowledge with me. I'd actually consider myself to be pretty nerdy as well, but you'd never guess it by looking at me, so it's fun to whip out my inner nerdiness at unexpected times and have guys be like... "wha?! where did that come from?"
> 
> I think that's why I was so infatuated with this INTJ guy this summer-- he had absolutely no clue socially that it's not okay to drone on about random physics tidbits or the latest development in so-and-so, and most people would just roll their eyes and go "uh huh, uh huh, uh huh," while I was one of the few people who would always appreciate the knowledge he shared. I always told my friends I wanted to have sex with his mind. Haha, oh lordy.


Can you give some of that to my girlfriend please? She's a dear and I love her to bits but she has that reaction: "uh huh, uh huh, uh huh..." :crying:


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I L-O-V-E- nerdy boyzz!! Always have, even when I was a kid. I always thought that guys who were shy, nerdy, estudious were cute, but not the rigid "I don't get it types." More like the nerdy but cool nerd kind of guy..

I never understood that whole notion about females digging males who were the alpha male UFC types of guys.. it's just kinda.. yuk to me.

I like a guy who can just be himself and isn't ashamed of it. That's confident & sexy, nerd or not.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Every healthy relationship needs a zombie apocalypse plan.
> 
> Remember people, blunt weapons are the way to go. A katana won't stop someone dead in their tracks like a bat to the face!
> It's also a good thing to have elderly people and small children in your party so if you get cornered you have something to throw at the wall of zombies to make your escape. mmhmm.
> ...


Where's the fun in having them go down quickly? Using a katana is best precisely because they keep coming back! :crazy:

My brother and I repeatedly remind each other how much we wish a zombie outbreak would happen. It's too bad real people would have to die in order for zombies to start wandering the streets...


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

geGamedev said:


> It's too bad real people would have to die in order for zombies to start wandering the streets...


Yeah, that kind of kills the fun.  Depends on who, though. There are people who'd be better off getting chopped to pieces/beaten to a pulp than being allowed to live. ^^

Do you think the infection would affect animals? That'd be really horrible.


----------

